# If you want to look at models and don't know where to start,here's a good one



## billski (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html

It even has a plain-spoken tutorial that is easy to understand.

Just poke around at it; it's quite intuitive.  Impress your friends, make it your wallpaper!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2013)

Intuitive ? That link explains why there is such a thing as a meteorological degree. :-o

Is pretty cool though. I didn't find the tutorial but the various animated maps are interesting.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of Penn State's board.  That was the first one I stumbled onto when I started running these things for myself, but I thought it was pretty hard to figure out and somewhat confusing.    UQAM is a good source that I think is pretty simplistic for trying to learn this stuff.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Where? I'd like to learn more about what you guys are doing here.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Where? I'd like to learn more about what you guys are doing here.



BG is talking about Canada's meteorological site.  PSU's e-wall is one of the best--just packed with all sorts of info--it's one of many I use frequently.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Intuitive ? That link explains why there is such a thing as a meteorological degree. :-o


Oh 'cmon.  Any engineering degree will do!


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2013)

I love PSU's E-wall, use it all the time. Then again, I do happen to be 1 semester away from one of those "meteorological degrees."

Can't wait to see what this storm brings .


----------

